# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime e gëzuar E panjohura

## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar zonja E panjohura, pranoni urimet më të ngrohta e më të sinqerta për ditëlindjen, e festofshit sa më hareshëm bashkë me të dashurit tu...
Ju dëshiroj shumë shëndet, çaste sa më të këndshme në jetë (duke e ditur situatën e Juaj), uroj që të gjeni forcë si gjer më tani e t'i bëni ball stoikisht dhimbjes dhe kujtimeve që Ju mungojnë në jetë...
Paqit qetësi shirtërore e jetëgjatësi!*

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## loneeagle

E panjohura, Gezuar Ditelindjen, 100 vjece! Kalofsh bukur!

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Edhe 100 e_panjohura jone, qe ne fakt je shume e njohur per delikatesen dhe sensitivitetin tend neper shkrime!! Te puth e te dergoj urimet me te pafundme e me te mrekullueshme ne  kete pervjetor tendin!!!

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## Serioze

*Edhe 100 vite te bukura E panjohura.*

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## Marya

edhe 100 u befsh e panjohura, gezuar

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## Enkeleu

Urime e pa njohura , edhe 100 te lumtura.

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## Ksanthi

Urime e dashur.Qofsh gjithmone e lumtur.

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Gezuar Ditelindjen e njohura e panjohur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## Foleja_

Urime ditelindja e dashur  :buzeqeshje:  Vitet ne vazhdim qofshin per ty vite te mbushura plot shendet,lumturi,fat dhe suksese .Te perqafoj <3<3

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## prishtina75

Urime ditlindja e nderuar, edhe shume vite te lumtura per ju.

----------

e panjohura (29-10-2013)

----------


## e panjohura

..........
Ju falenderoj te gjithve shuuuum :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Linda5

Gezuar ditelindjen e panjohura,edhe 100 vjeçe u befsh :buzeqeshje: 

Miresia e lumturia mbreterofte ne shpirtin tend!

E gjithe jeta jote kalofte me njerezit e tu te dashur qe te dhurojne buzeqeshje e gezime çdo çast!

----------

e panjohura (30-10-2013)

----------


## B@Ne

_Gezuar e dashur, Gjithe Te Mirat_

----------

e panjohura (30-10-2013)

----------


## Hotlani

Urime ditlindjen e panjohura!i bëfsh edhe 100 vjet tjera!

----------

e panjohura (30-10-2013)

----------


## symphony

Shumë urime për ditëlindje, fati, mbarësia, lumturia, të përcjellshin hap pas hapi :-)

----------

e panjohura (30-10-2013)

----------


## Pirate of Love

Oooooooh e pangjofshme, urime ditelindja edhe 160 te tjera te lumtura!

Mua gjysmen e tortes te ma ndash, sepse 60 me shume se gjithe keta tjeret ti kam deshiruar  :ngerdheshje:

----------

e panjohura (30-10-2013)

----------


## Poeti

*URIME DITËLINDJEN E PANJOHURA,

TË UROJ GJITHË TË MIRAT NË JETËN TËNDE, FAT SHËNDET DHE LUMTURI TË PAKUFI

DHEMBJET E TË KALUARËS I PWRBALLOFSH SA MË LEHTË DHE STOIKISHT SI DERI MË TANI.*



*JETA TË OFROFTË GJITHË TË MIRAT E MUNDËSHME*

----------

e panjohura (30-10-2013)

----------


## skender76

Urime per 20-vjetorin e lindjes.... :ngerdheshje: 

Koprrace, ku jane birrat, vera dhe rakia??  :ngerdheshje: 

 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

e panjohura (30-10-2013)

----------


## e panjohura

> Urime per 20-vjetorin e lindjes....
> 
> Koprrace, ku jane birrat, vera dhe rakia??


.....
Ju beft mire..haha

----------


## <katunari>

A ka kos e rasoj , per katunar a jo?

----------

e panjohura (30-10-2013)

----------

